# Remington 700 price check...



## superman02 (Jun 7, 2011)

I am wondering what some of you would pay for a 20 year old Remington Model 700. I have a friend of the family selling it and asking me what I would pay for it. I wanna buy it, but not sure how much would be a good price. It also has a Leupold Scope on it.

She is also selling...
Remington Model 120 (has a scope)

Remington Model 40-x (has a high power scope)

Remington Model M540xR - Has a All American 8x Perma Center Lyman Scope

Can anyone give me a price check on any of theses? They are all about 20 years old.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Let me start by saying USED SCOPES ARE WORTH NOTHING. That's just a starting point.

I would focus on the rifle. A brand new model 700 is worth 400 - 550 depending on options.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

could you find me a used nsx, s&b or premier that is worth nothing i would take 2 of them.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow, they are worth nothing? I have sold a number of used scopes at or just below what I paid for em. Upper end scopes don't lose value very quickly.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Upper end scopes may be worth something, but most run of the mill scopes typically found on trade in's aren't. Most people trading in a rifle that are going to keep shooting other rifles or purchase different rifles will not leave a "good" scope on a gun. I know several guys that keep old, non functioning scopes that look good in appearance just for trade in's. Not that I would do it, but there are lots out there that do. As a personal rule, any gunshop rifles I am looking at, if they want additional $$$$ anywhere close to retail for the scope, I ask for a price with it removed. I would rather pay a little more for new optics and know what it's condition is than guess.

That being said, from the sound of this deal the quality of the scopes in question could probably be considered to be functional and add value to the sale.

Also, calibers would be helpful on the rifles as they can make a dramatic difference in value if they are a rare or very desireable caliber. Pictures or a description of condition would also be very helpful and any information on how much they have been shot available. There would be a lot of difference between say a 223 that was shot once in a while vs a 223 that went on a yearly prairie dog hunt for 10-15 years or more, that may be looking at a possible need for a barrel replacement.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I collect old Remingtons, so part of me just wants her phone number :wink:

But my advice is spend an hour or two on gunbroker.com. You should know exactly what most of them are worth after that. From there let your conscience be your guide...............

................or PM me her phone number


----------

